
Implantable NFC platform for identity, security, cryptography, and payments - amingilani
http://vivokey.com/
======
amingilani
I have an NFC implant from Dangerous Things[1], and I randomly opened their
site to show a friend and suddenly I saw this.

Amal (Dangerous Things founder), if you're reading this. I'm a willing a beta
tester. Am I the only one freaking out about this?

The site has logos for:

OTP

PGP

Pivkey

Fido U2F

Ledger (bitcoin wallet)

Telcred

and misc. transit ticketing systems.

[1]: [https://dangerousthings.com/](https://dangerousthings.com/)

